# Skylite/window Cover



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought one of these the other day to cover our skylight:
Link to skylight/window cover
It is the first one I've seen that fits perfectly on the skylight for hot sunny days. I used 3M velcro to attach it. looks fine. Now, after reading a review on it from Campingworld, I will take mine off except when camping. The reviewer said they had placed it on the front door window, and it overheated the frame and warped the window frame. ouch. (didn't say what kind of unit it was, but I feel sure it wasn't an Outback







) Mine is not sealed airtight around it anyway.
When camping it hot or cold weather, it'll be nice to have a skylight cover that fits right. I had fashioned something out of car window covers that did fit, but looked rigged up.
Mark


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

It looks good. What I did was take a dark colored shower curtain liner, cut it to size, and use velcro to hold it on. I hated having the light from the skylight shining in my eyes first thing in the morning.

Bill


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our OB came with square fringed throw pillows on the sofa (Not all did). Anyway the pillows happen to friction-fit up in the skylight opening and block light and air. I'm *sure* Keystone didn't plan it that way, but it still works.
Kevin P.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We got those and used them to block the morning light coming in through the entry doors...the velcro tabs that came with it didn't stick worth a darn, but hearing that they can warp the window frame makes me have second thoughts other than just using them temporarily...We're now looking for some other blackout solution. I'll try them in the skylights and see how they work...

Dawn sunny


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I made some covers out of this type of material and wondered if they could damage the camper. My concern was...if it would shorten the life of the plastic in the vents and skylight. I have one over each of the vents...the side facing the inside of the camper is a creamy vinyl that compliments the interior of my Outback...I may cover the silver bubble side as well if that if it would be better for the vents and skylights. Please feel free to comment on this!!! All of my covers stay up very well except for the cover over the skylight over the shower. It won't stay put and I am looking for another solution.

Personally...I would like to tint all of my Outback windows. Has anyone installed this themself???


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BTW I am headed out to pull off my home made shades!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I made some covers out of this type of material and wondered if they could damage the camper. My concern was...if it would shorten the life of the plastic in the vents and skylight. I have one over each of the vents...the side facing the inside of the camper is a creamy vinyl that compliments the interior of my Outback...I may cover the silver bubble side as well if that if it would be better for the vents and skylights. Please feel free to comment on this!!! All of my covers stay up very well except for the cover over the skylight over the shower. It won't stay put and I am looking for another solution.
> 
> Personally...I would like to tint all of my Outback windows. Has anyone installed this themself???
> [snapback]124731[/snapback]​



































Steve


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

It looks great Steve. Where did you buy the material and about how much did it cost?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Canâ€™t you get a darker dome for your sky-light???








My sister has an opaque dome inside hers. Thereâ€™s
an outside dome and an inner dome.) 
Just wondering if that would work.

MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Canâ€™t you get a darker dome for your sky-light???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MaeJae I will look into that possibility this week when Camping World finally opens near me.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Also, someone on here (saw it in the Gallery, now I can't find it)
did a stained glass sort of thing on their door window. I thought 
that might be a good idea. It looks way better than "foil" on your door.

Camp-on








Camp-safe
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would be a little concerned with the heat and UV that a foil type cover would be reflecting back onto the plastic skylight. Getting zapped from both directions can't be good for it. Glass in the doors is one thing, but plastic...

MaeJae, As for your question about a darker dome, you can get a dark tinted MaxxAir vent cover that will accomplish the same thing, plus give you all the benefits of the cover itself.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I saw that a while back MaeJae...and I agree... we had a whole roll of the silver bubble stuff so I cut it to size for rhw skylights and the vents and stuck about 30.00 worth of the best quality velcro on it and then thought it was ugly. So then I wrapped one in cream leather look vinyl and liked it so much I did all of them. I did not think about the doors until we camped for the first time after the first night I stuck some dish towels over the windows on the doors. (I must have thin eyelids or something!)


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I stuck some dish towels over the windows on the doors. (I must have thin eyelids or something!)
> [snapback]125000[/snapback]​


I, too, use a dark bath towel over the door in the master bedroom. I just tuck it into the valace over the door. Works great!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

What is everyone afraid to get up and around in the morning????







I must be weird, I like the sunshine coming in sunny

kevin


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This seems to be a "hot" topic right now







(pun intended).

I keep preachin' about Reflectix insulation. I used it extensively in my popup days, and now I'm using it to block heat and light from the roof vents and block heat from the skylight in the shower. It does a great job on both accounts, and since the panel you cut to fit weighs maybe 1 ounce, smal Velcro tabs work great to hold it in place.

Can be purchased at Lowes. Find a fellow Outbacker and share a roll!
Reflectix at Lowes Home Improvement Stores

Description:
ReflectixÂ® is a 5/16" thick, seven layer, reflective insulation. Two outer layers of aluminum foil reflect 97% of radiant heat. Each layer of foil is bonded to a tough layer of polyethylene for strength. Two inner layers of insulating bubble pack resist conductive heat flow while a center layer of polyethylene gives ReflectixÂ® high reliability and strength. ReflectixÂ® reflects the sun's rays in the hot summer months. It also retains interior heat and helps to eliminate potentially damaging ice dams during the winter months.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> What is everyone afraid to get up and around in the morning????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking...............If my eyes are closed I can t see the light (sometimes when open I can t either







)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use the same window shade/cover on my rear door window.

I can't sleep with light in the room, and early morning sun, late night moonlight keep me awake sometimes. (heck, all those dang lights in the OUTBACK keep me awake....microwave, detectors, etc)

For roof vents, my BIL made some plywood squares and covered them with carpet pad. The fit right in the vent frame and wedge themselves in. Stops heat, cold, and sunlight...and very cheaply. No velcro.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

campntn said:


> I bought one of these the other day to cover our skylight:
> Link to skylight/window cover
> It is the first one I've seen that fits perfectly on the skylight for hot sunny days. I used 3M velcro to attach it. looks fine. Now, after reading a review on it from Campingworld, I will take mine off except when camping. The reviewer said they had placed it on the front door window, and it overheated the frame and warped the window frame. ouch. (didn't say what kind of unit it was, but I feel sure it wasn't an Outback
> 
> ...


We have had this foil cover on our entry door for 2 years and it has not damaged the seals or anything else. It works great to keep the sunlight out of the Outback. I wonder what kind of RV it was that warped?


----------

